# Bigger container



## sueb4653 (Aug 7, 2012)

ok the ghosts are all now at L3 should they be moved to a bigger container I have 10 in one and 12 in the other, the container below







or the bigger container all together as seen below (ones with purple lids)






or all into the aquarium? 22 L3's


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 7, 2012)

I think they will be fine where they are for another instar as long as they have plenty of food.

It would be pretty cool to have all 22 in the big tank (with a lot more sticks)


----------



## rSon (Aug 7, 2012)

I would go with all in the aquarium. More perching spots where they can hang upside down. If they are fed well you shouldn't have any problems.

I have like 35ish ghost all l3 in a 12" by 12" net cube with a a bendable fake branch and they all do fine 0 deaths since hatching out of the Ooth


----------



## Danny. (Aug 7, 2012)

rSon said:


> I would go with all in the aquarium. More perching spots where they can hang upside down. If they are fed well you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> I have like 35ish ghost all l3 in a 12" by 12" net cube with a a bendable fake branch and they all do fine 0 deaths since hatching out of the Ooth


35?! I have 2  

Do you keep them outdoors?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 7, 2012)

I went with the tank and added lots more sticks


----------



## rSon (Aug 7, 2012)

I keep mine inside. I have paper towels at the bottom which I spray like every 5hours. Pour in 100 fruit flies every other day.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 7, 2012)

rson you said you have in aquarium what kind of lid do you have ? I have the mesh lid with window striping around the edge and hydei still get out do you have this problem


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 7, 2012)

move them babies!


----------



## rSon (Aug 7, 2012)

I have mine in a 12" by 12" net cube. Used for butterflies. I see your problem. It's a pain trying to keep fruit flies in a tank. I would wait till they are off of fruit flies and on to bigger feeders and move them to the tank. Well majority of them.


----------



## Norlin (Aug 7, 2012)

You could always hot glue a finer mesh to the top of the tank, this has the added bonus of having your nymphs not have to grab a metal mesh.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 7, 2012)

well they are back in smaller containers for now

it was an effort lol nymphs up and down my arms


----------

